# Doctors on visa 457???



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi,
as i am new,need an aid for understanding the whole process,sponsering addresses,ielts minimum band score and all.
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
guide me..............
Thanx...................................


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Brill, 

Have you checked the info on the DIAC website for the visa? 

Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

Regards,
Karen


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a doctor and am here in Adelaide on a 457.
I don't know what exactly you want to know, but here is how it happened for me.

I applied for a job and got selected (CV, interview, documents, references etc as per their job requirements).
They sponsored my 457 visa and sent me the nomination number once DIAC approved it.
I applied for the 457 visa and got approved.
I Hopped on to a plane to Adelaide.

For a 457 visa the first step is to get a job.
Required IELTS score was 7 in each test.


----------



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

HI,
THANKS FOR REPLYING ME.
I AM WORKING IN MIDDLEEAST NOWADAYS.WANT TO MOVE AUSTRAILA ON THIS VISA.
1)CAN YOU HELP ME IN GUIDING THE GOVERNMENT JOBS WEBSITES FOR EMPLOYER SPONSERSHIP.
2)HOW IS THE WORKING CONDITIONS OVER THERE?WORKING HOURS?AVERAGE SALARY PER ANNUM?
3)IN HOW MANY MONTHS ONE CAN FIND EMPLOYER?ACCORDING TO YOUR EXPERIENCE...
4)AFTER GETTING VISA APPROVED,CAN ONE JOIN NEW JOB AFTER 4 OR 5 MONTHS?
5)AFTER GETTING THERE WHEN CAN ONE APPLY FOR PR?
6)IS ANY ASSESSMENT FOR DOCTORS HELD THERE WHEN REACH AUSTRAILA?
7)CAN DOCTOR PURSUE HIS EDUCATION AFTER GETTING THERE MEANS POSTGRADUATE STUDIES?
8)HOW ARE THE PEOPLE OVER THERE FRIENDLY AND CO OPERATIVE?
9)AS FAR AS IELTS IS CONCERNED,I READ BOOKLET 5 OF DIAC WHERE IT IS WRITTEN 

(Vocational English language level for an ENS visa, which is equivalent to IELTS score
of 5 on each of the four competency modules )
SO IF ONE GETS 6 IN EACH MODULE ,IT SHOULD BE OK FOR THIS VISA?
KINDLY GUIDE ME IN DETAIL 
THANKS.........


----------



## karim_nasir (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi benjiross,
Can you plzzz help me in the following queries:

1- My brother is doctor working in the Gulf, he got IELTS result of 6.5 average. is there any chance that this result will be accepted when applying for 457 visa?

2- What is the cyrrent minimum wage for the doctors?

3- is the tax is approximately 20% of that wage?

4- Who is paying for the 9% superannuation, the doctor or the employer?

5- I heard that the schooling is not free for 457 visa holders in NSW and ACT, in the remaining states it is free. is it true?

6- The medical insurance is about 200 dollars a month paid by the doctor?

7- How much is the Away from Home allowance ?

8- The spouse can work full time?

Please guide me for these points as these are very important in making the decision.

Thank you and have a nice day


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

My replies are in bold/italic


karim_nasir said:


> Hi benjiross,
> Can you plzzz help me in the following queries:
> 
> 1- My brother is doctor working in the Gulf, he got IELTS result of 6.5 average. is there any chance that this result will be accepted when applying for 457 visa?*I needed 7 in each module - not sure about what DIAC says for the visa*
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

One correction, 457 spouse can work full time, no restriction on hours or occupation.



benjiross said:


> My replies are in bold/italic


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

amaslam said:


> One correction, 457 spouse can work full time, no restriction on hours or occupation.


Hmm.. i guess i was mistaken.
i thought that if she does take a full time job she must notify DIAC and update her Visa.
Edit: Saw this on the DIAC website about 457:

Work and study

Any secondary applicants granted this visa are given full work and study rights.


----------



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

*Benjiros pls. Guide me on each query???*



benjiross said:


> hmm.. I guess i was mistaken.
> I thought that if she does take a full time job she must notify diac and update her visa.
> Edit: Saw this on the diac website about 457:
> 
> ...


hi,
thanks for replying me.
I am working in middleeast nowadays.want to move austraila on this visa.
1)can you help me in guiding the government jobs websites for employer sponsership.
2)how is the working conditions over there?working hours?average salary per annum?
3)in how many months one can find employer?according to your experience...
4)after getting visa approved,can one join new job after 4 or 5 months?
5)after getting there when can one apply for pr?
6)is any assessment for doctors held there when reach austraila?
7)can doctor pursue his education after getting there means postgraduate studies?
8)how are the people over there friendly and co operative?
9)as far as ielts is concerned,so if one gets 6 in each module ,it should be ok for this visa?
Kindly guide me in detail 
thanks.........


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Normally the spouse is a secondary applicant on the 457 so once she has the 457 no further requirement to inform DIAC or change the visa. The conditions of work are available from the moment she is granted her 457.



benjiross said:


> Hmm.. i guess i was mistaken.
> i thought that if she does take a full time job she must notify DIAC and update her Visa.
> Edit: Saw this on the DIAC website about 457:
> 
> ...


----------



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

*Help for salary range in aussie for doctors?*

Help for salary range in aussie for doctors? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,
i am so much confused by term mixed billing and private billing for salary of otd's gp.can anyone explain me the minimum to maximum salary range for gp's in austraila?
What about public and private hospitals?are the salary system same or which one is better?
How much is tax there?if 90k per annum,how much will be tax?
Explain me..................
Thanx............


----------



## udaygubbala (Mar 22, 2012)

*Hi Reg. sponsorship possibility for senior doctors*

Hi Benjiross,

Am posting this query with regards to sponsorship opportunities for my mother who is a gynecologist (MBBS DGO) & has been practicing for the past 15+ years. My wife & I are into IT & are thinking to have our PR’s processed for Australia but we are concerned about possibilities for my mother as she’s 57 years old. Could you please help advise about the chances of her being granted a visa or direct us to any agencies whom we can approach to?

Regards,
Uday


----------

